# Julius K9 harness review



## FizzBuzz (Jun 16, 2017)

My search for the perfect harness continues, so here's my opinion on the Julius K9 harness.

The Julius K9 is a popular harness, it's used on working dogs, military & police dogs but regular household dogs too. I've bought my dog a lot of different harnesses and by far, this is the best we have owned. Let me elaborate why is that, as I will split this review in a few categories.










Strength

My dog is currently sitting at 94lbs /44kgs. He is quite strong and when he sees a cat or a squirrel he tends to pull a lot. He also tends to pull away when he sees a horse since they frighten him a lot 

The front strap is a Velcro but don't let that fool you one bit. I've been using the Julius K9 for over five months and I have never felt that it might break, come undone or even seen it stretch.

The Velcro straps are made of a material that is the same like the seatbelt in a car - it's strong & rigid yet pliable as you don't want it to be uncomfortable on your dog.

10 out of 10 for strength.

Visibility

Taking your dogs for nighttime walks or hikes is great. What's not great it not being able to see you dog in the dark. This harness has a nice, big reflective strap on the front that works great. The side patches that come with the harness are also glow in the dark and they are fully customizable. You get them in your harness size and write what ever you desire on them. More on the harness accessories later.

Comfort

This can be tricky but with a little know how it's easy to notice when something like a harness bothers your dog.

The Julius K9 has not actually restricted my dog's movement in any way. He still walks the same, runs the same, jumps the same and sits the same with the harness on.

No hair loss or fur loss whatsoever. The harness tends to lean on a certain side just a tad bit when pulled on but it's barely noticeable and I am rather sure it's not uncomfortable for my dog.

You can adjust both the chest and girth strap in order to have the best fir possible.

Maintenance

Keeping my dogs accessories clean goes without saying as after a hike on a mountain he is quite the mess after running in the woods brushing along plants and branches and such. The outside of the harness is advertised to be scratch-proof and I can confirm this. It's also water resistant. The water slides of the outer material very easy, it's just glides off.

A light brush with a gentle brush takes care of the dirt.

Perhaps the only downside is that the inner material of the harness, on the underside is very prone to get dirty, keeps the dirt on and to be honest it's quite annoying.

Looks

This category might not be important to many people and different people will have different opinion, but I very very much like the look of the harness. Julius literally has over 20 different color combinations and a lot, and I mean a lot of accessories.

Chest pads, saddle bags, back packs, flashlights, customizable glow-in-the-dark patches and so on.

Most of the dogs I have seen, look great wearing this harness but that's just my opinion.

Bonus category

- Another major thing that is important for me is how easy it's to put on the harness as well as to take it off. After having used harnesses that lip with four clip-ons or even six clip-ons, having a harness which slides over the dog's head and has one clip on the clip under it's chest is very refreshing. More importantly, it's easier for the dog. Taking it off is a breeze as well.

- The handle on top comes in handy too. It's thick, sturdy and when it's not being used it doesn't get in the way at all. During walks on busy streets or crossing the zebra this come in handy.

- The leash attachment ring is a nice circular aluminum attachment right under the handle. It can be tucked and secured away if not used with a snap on. It's really securely attached on top of the harness and I can certainly say that it hasn't shown a sign of weakness in the slightest.

- On the left of the handle, there is a loop for a flashlight which can come in handy if you want to point it to you, so it can light your way or away from you to light the way in front of the dog.

In conclusion, this is by far the best harness I have ever used as a whole package.


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Excellent report for those of us contemplating a harness. Thank you for taking the trouble to write it. Something I shall look into 
For the future for Emma.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I know these harnesses have their fans but I am not one of them.
The strap across the front does restrict movement...some dogs may not show it obviously but it does without a shadow of a doubt.
Y front harnesses are much better for free movement.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I have to comment on Julius K9's customer service. I bought 2 harnesses direct from them - one for Fly, one for Flossie. When not wearing them, the harnesses were put on top of their car crates. I'd only had the harnesses for about a month when one of the clips found it's way down through the bars and Flossie chewed it. I contacted the company asking how much a new clip would be, and within a couple of days they sent me a replacement for free.

Don't machine wash them. My friend has them for her dogs, and her mum put a mucky one in the wash. It lost all its stiffness.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> I have to comment on Julius K9's customer service. I bought 2 harnesses direct from them - one for Fly, one for Flossie. When not wearing them, the harnesses were put on top of their car crates. I'd only had the harnesses for about a month when one of the clips found it's way down through the bars and Flossie chewed it. I contacted the company asking how much a new clip would be, and within a couple of days they sent me a replacement for free.
> 
> Don't machine wash them. My friend has them for her dogs, and her mum put a mucky one in the wash. It lost all its stiffness.


I've machine washed mine.... in a pillow case, on cool, didnt lose its rigidity.......


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

We have also had a K9 it was nice and I didn't find a quick wash in the machine hurt it at all but I did find that the front strap hindered Murphy, it just seemed to get in the way. Maybe the shape of his body didn't suit that design?

Anyway we now have a Y harness and I am much happier with that.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

All 3 of mine pull like a steam train in theirs, although I like the look of them and liked being able to hold them by the handle when people went by we changed to Y shaped harnesses.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

dorrit said:


> We have also had a K9 it was nice and I didn't find a quick wash in the machine hurt it at all but I did find that the front strap hindered Murphy, it just seemed to get in the way. Maybe the shape of his body didn't suit that design?
> 
> Anyway we now have a Y harness and I am much happier with that.
> View attachment 340575
> View attachment 340576


I defo think they fit the "squarer" dog best.......


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

I really like the look of the Julius K9 (and all the colours and accessories!) but don't like the chest strap at all. I think it does restrict movement but to what degree depends on your dog's shape. I also worry that the big saddle would make the dog very hot if doing hard work or during warm weather.
I prefer a Y shaped harness like the Perfect Fit or Ruffwear as they hardly restrict the dog's movement.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Sarah H said:


> I really like the look of the Julius K9 (and all the colours and accessories!) but don't like the chest strap at all. I think it does restrict movement but to what degree depends on your dog's shape. I also worry that the big saddle would make the dog very hot if doing hard work or during warm weather.
> I prefer a Y shaped harness like the Perfect Fit or Ruffwear as they hardly restrict the dog's movement.


You can get the k9 without the big saddle bit


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Lexiedhb said:


> You can get the k9 without the big saddle bit


But then you wouldn't have the pretty colours!?!


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Sarah H said:


> But then you wouldn't have the pretty colours!?!


Well this is true, but the webbing can then be all pink or red or all blue.......

https://julius-k9.co.uk/dog-harness/idc-belt-harness/


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

dorrit said:


> we now have a Y harness


I like the look of that one. What make of harness is it?


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

I liked the Julius K9 for Kenzie (who is a plodder) but when it came to a harness for Elliot who is super active and still growing, I wasn’t convinced that the front strap wouldn’t limit movement. 

I love love love his ruffwear front range harness so much that I bought one for Kenzie too even though she had two perfectly good Julius k9s.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

McKenzie said:


> I liked the Julius K9 for Kenzie (who is a plodder) but when it came to a harness for Elliot who is super active and still growing, I wasn't convinced that the front strap wouldn't limit movement.
> 
> I love love love his ruffwear front range harness so much that I bought one for Kenzie too even though she had two perfectly good Julius k9s.


Can never have too many harnesses!!


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

Sproglet said:


> I like the look of that one. What make of harness is it?


Sorry to jump in. I have 4 of these in diffent colours, fab value! True love from amazon.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

We have a True love and like it, prefer the Ruffwear though as i need to keep tightening the straps on the TL.....We used to use JK9 but they ended up rubbing Pip's armpit (could be me not fitting them right)


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Sproglet said:


> I like the look of that one. What make of harness is it?


Its a dogs creek active. it has a front and top fastening for the lead, its adjustable in the neck and body so for odd shaped dogs it is easy to get it to fit and the body strap is slightly elasticated at the center so that even when snug it has a little give. Its reflective and soft for the dog..
Only thing is I bought it in Germany ,, not sure if the brand is available elsewhere.
https://www.fressnapf.de/p/dogs-creek-geschirr-active#schwarzgr-m


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

dorrit said:


> Its a dogs creek active. it has a front and top fastening for the lead, its adjustable in the neck and body so for odd shaped dogs it is easy to get it to fit and the body strap is slightly elasticated at the center so that even when snug it has a little give. Its reflective and soft for the dog..
> Only thing is I bought it in Germany ,, not sure if the brand is available elsewhere.
> https://www.fressnapf.de/p/dogs-creek-geschirr-active#schwarzgr-m


Thank-you dorrit. Really liked the handle on it, which the ruffwear front range doesn't have. Doesn't look like it's available elsewhere though.


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

I agree it defo suits a particular shape of dog. Roxy and Lola wear a Julius K9 and it's great on both of them. Especially Lola. I struggled for ages to find the right harness for her and she's very comfortable in her teeny Julius K9. Ghost has one too but I don't use it anymore. He wears a Ruffwear now, must more adjustable. He's got a very deep chest and big tuck and I found the belly strap on the Julius K9 would constantly shift back and I was always worried about it putting pressure in the wrong place. He wasn't visibly uncomfortable but I just wasn't happy with the fit. 

I totally rate the Julius K9 as long as your dog is the right shape for it to sit correctly.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Aahlly said:


> I agree it defo suits a particular shape of dog. Roxy and Lola wear a Julius K9 and it's great on both of them. Especially Lola. I struggled for ages to find the right harness for her and she's very comfortable in her teeny Julius K9. Ghost has one too but I don't use it anymore. He wears a Ruffwear now, must more adjustable. He's got a very deep chest and big tuck and I found the belly strap on the Julius K9 would constantly shift back and I was always worried about it putting pressure in the wrong place. He wasn't visibly uncomfortable but I just wasn't happy with the fit.
> 
> I totally rate the Julius K9 as long as your dog is the right shape for it to sit correctly.


The teeny tiny mini ones are soooo adorable! I know of a few Miniature Pinschers who wear them and it does seem to fir their shape - plus they look adorable!


----------



## Aahlly (Sep 12, 2014)

Sarah H said:


> The teeny tiny mini ones are soooo adorable! I know of a few Miniature Pinschers who wear them and it does seem to fir their shape - plus they look adorable!


Oh they're so cute! Lola wears the smallest size they sell :Hilarious


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

Sproglet said:


> Thank-you dorrit. Really liked the handle on it, which the ruffwear front range doesn't have. Doesn't look like it's available elsewhere though.


It is called the True love here, available on amazon. Has the handle and front and back ring


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow..it comes in more colours in the UK and its cheaper too.. a win win situation!


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

Found it! Cheers


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

dorrit said:


> We have also had a K9 it was nice and I didn't find a quick wash in the machine hurt it at all but I did find that the front strap hindered Murphy, it just seemed to get in the way. Maybe the shape of his body didn't suit that design?
> 
> Anyway we now have a Y harness and I am much happier with that.
> View attachment 340575
> View attachment 340576


That Julius front strap is too low and too loose. On my dogs, they are higher up so don't impede the shoulders. I can't see the rest of the harness in the photo, but I guess it's a size too big.


----------



## Nataliee (Jul 25, 2011)

I have them for 2 of my dogs, I only use them for situations where I want them to settle down & not be distracted by people (pubs etc) I don't use them for walks as I have other harnesses for that. These are basically used for training


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Burrowzig said:


> That Julius front strap is too low and too loose. On my dogs, they are higher up so don't impede the shoulders. I can't see the rest of the harness in the photo, but I guess it's a size too big.


Nope that was at the max on the belly strap and was snug so not too big at all we also found that it worked its way forward as he ran about ..


----------



## icklemunch (May 4, 2015)

dorrit said:


> Wow..it comes in more colours in the UK and its cheaper too.. a win win situation!


Haha. Great price isn't it? We have the orange, blue, black and greeny/yellow! They wash so well too. Our ruffwear ones have all started to frey and come apart.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Zak has a Julius K9 and wears it mainly if we are doing country lane walking or are in an area of livestock (other than our own). I really like it. Dead easy to put on and take off and very robust. Zak doesn't pull on the lead, so don't use it for that purpose.


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

Have to say Cassie likes hers too, though just use it in the Summer as it's not so good over a jacket.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

dorrit said:


> Nope that was at the max on the belly strap and was snug so not too big at all we also found that it worked its way forward as he ran about ..


It should be sitting as in the photos of the German Shepherd below.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> It should be sitting as in the photos of the German Shepherd below.


This style doesn't fit all dogs so no matter how tight everything is it will look wrong.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> This style doesn't fit all dogs so no matter how tight everything is it will look wrong.


Of course. No style fits all dogs.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> Of course. No style fits all dogs.


So the harness you are referring too may not be too big after all, just a bad fit for that dog


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Georgina and Gwylim wear the Julius K9 harness and have done for the past two years. I've tried other makes and none fit as well as the Julius K9 and they're very popular with Pei owners maybe because they're the "right"shape! Their harnesses also have the Y strip which fits onto the chest strap,goes under the body and is attached to the girth strap which stops the harness from shifting.

When I first bought them I was worried in case they'd be too hot for the dogs in summer which they're not even though the temperature here is 30C plus in summer. In winter when I let Gwylim's coat grow longer and he also wears a woolly sweater I just adjust the straps to fit the extra bulk,


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

I like the look of them and love the handle and the fact I can put flashlight on ours. But unfortunately I can't use it for anything other than off lead walking as it restricts my boys chest. And even a small amount of pressure causes him to wheeze in it. I think they're great and lovely and durable but not suited to certain dogs because of the chest strap placement.

We use a perfect fit now as the Y front suits him better.

Edit:You can see here how high it sits.








Vs Y front


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

S.crane said:


> I like the look of them and love the handle and the fact I can put flashlight on ours. But unfortunately I can't use it for anything other than off lead walking as it restricts my boys chest. And even a small amount of pressure causes him to wheeze in it. I think they're great and lovely and durable but not suited to certain dogs because of the chest strap placement.
> 
> We use a perfect fit now as the Y front suits him better.
> Edit:You can see here how high it sits.
> ...


Looking at the photos, it's because your dog is narrower at the front. They tend to work better with the broader fronted dogs.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm another fam. It's definitely NOT to help with pulling, but i love the sturdy handle for quick grabs (passing bikes/dogs, crossing quiet lanes, etc) and if Sam is being reactive the handle is a good second anchor point to give me some extra control. Shamelessly I also like the colour choices 

I get the criticism re restriction of shoulders, but with my slower squarer dogs that isn t a huge issue for me


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Can any one suggest what would best suit a Beddy Whippet Lurcher? There are so many choices, I've bought two so far neither of which seemed right on her, & OH says its getting an expensive exercise! I dont want her restricted as she zoomies a lot when off lead.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2018)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Can any one suggest what would best suit a Beddy Whippet Lurcher? There are so many choices, I've bought two so far neither of which seemed right on her, & OH says its getting an expensive exercise! I dont want her restricted as she zoomies a lot when off lead.


Have you tried Ruffwear front range? Elliot's build is very 'athletic' and it fits like a glove, although he did need a smaller size than what he measured at. I bought it particularly because it doesn't restrict movement at all. Kenzie is also of a very slender build and it fits her perfectly too. Oh and it sits far enough back on both of them not to rub their armpits.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Can any one suggest what would best suit a Beddy Whippet Lurcher? There are so many choices, I've bought two so far neither of which seemed right on her, & OH says its getting an expensive exercise! I dont want her restricted as she zoomies a lot when off lead.


What two have you got already? And is she an escape artist?
I'd go for something quite adjustable so you can make sure it fits well. IndiDog do some good harnesses, One Stop Harness Shop on FB do lurcher/hound specific escape-proof harnesses. Perfect Fit would be good as each piece is separate and you can try a couple of different sizes of the different parts and only send back the bits that don't fit. I like Ruffwear and the Front Range is great, or there's the Webmaster that is good for dogs that wiggle out of harnesses.

I'm sure there was a harness thread somewhere...


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

So I have a variety...K9, Ruffwear and Perfect Fit.

For a novice think Perfect fit is the best, can be adjusted for any shape and how they grow...but mine hates it.

K9 is not good ergonomically but Mine doesn't pull and easy to put on. I only use it on a long line and can give my boy his instructions, e.g. Left, right etc

Ruffwear I am most indifferent about.

Got to find the right tool for the right job


----------



## FizzBuzz (Jun 16, 2017)

As I might have mentioned, I have had several different harnesses. From EQ Dog, to Ezy Dog to regular two loop walk-in harness from the local petshop. My horse, erm I meant dog showed his displeasure when I got the harness ready before the walk. He also ripped two apart. The EQ Dog harness was good, comfortable too but it tends to fall on the sides, kind of glides. 
Dre loves the Julius K9, he is excited when he sees it. He has absolutely no problem running up a steep hill as we often go hiking. Trying to get the occasional squirrel on the trees poses no issue with the harness on. Long car trips with the harness with the seat-belt clip on attached is fine too, even though I thought he might get a bit too warm. No problem what so ever, he lies down on the back seat and sleeps like a baby. 
I agree that no harness is perfect for every dog, but this one is pretty damn good for mine though I would like to get my hands on two of Ruffwear's models.


----------



## FizzBuzz (Jun 16, 2017)

One thing I forgot to share, the thing that bothers me about Ruffwear. Their plastic buckles and clip-ons worry me, they look like they can't take much beating. How much pulling they can take? The lines also worry me.








I am definitely going to buy one or two of Ruffwear's harnesses, will post reviews here


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

FizzBuzz said:


> As I might have mentioned, I have had several different harnesses. From EQ Dog, to Ezy Dog to regular two loop walk-in harness from the local petshop. My horse, erm I meant dog showed his displeasure when I got the harness ready before the walk. He also ripped two apart. The EQ Dog harness was good, comfortable too but it tends to fall on the sides, kind of glides.
> Dre loves the Julius K9, he is excited when he sees it. He has absolutely no problem running up a steep hill as we often go hiking. Trying to get the occasional squirrel on the trees poses no issue with the harness on. Long car trips with the harness with the seat-belt clip on attached is fine too, even though I thought he might get a bit too warm. No problem what so ever, he lies down on the back seat and sleeps like a baby.
> I agree that no harness is perfect for every dog, but this one is pretty damn good for mine though I would like to get my hands on two of Ruffwear's models.


Both my dogs wear the Julius K9 to travel in the car, I have two leads attached to the central seat belt which are attached to the ring on the back of the harness. When we go for walks along the cart tracks and field behind my house, even though she's off leash all the time, Georgina always wears her harness, She's cream coloured and easy to loose sight of especially at harvest time so I put her harness on which is turquoise blue and easily seen from a distance/


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Can any one suggest what would best suit a Beddy Whippet Lurcher? There are so many choices, I've bought two so far neither of which seemed right on her, & OH says its getting an expensive exercise! I dont want her restricted as she zoomies a lot when off lead.


Ah the world of the Bedlington..... I've got four harnesses for Ted now  and I'm not 100% satisfied with the fit of any of them tbh! They all seem to slip forward on him and ended up loose around the neck and too close to the arm pits! We've got a perfect fit, custom made indi dog varifit, hurtta harness and dc zero short for jogging. Let me know if you ever find one that fits well! I'd say the the perfect fit and hurtta are probably the best so far, they sit too close to his armpits for me to be totally happy but don't rub


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2018)

FizzBuzz said:


> One thing I forgot to share, the thing that bothers me about Ruffwear. Their plastic buckles and clip-ons worry me, they look like they can't take much beating. How much pulling they can take? The lines also worry me.
> View attachment 340933
> 
> I am definitely going to buy one or two of Ruffwear's harnesses, will post reviews here


The clips feel very secure when you clip them in, they're not like a standard collar clip. They're much stronger than the Julius K9 belly client. I wouldn't imagine the little plastic buckle bits would cause problems because the dog doesn't really put pressure on them because of the design - the pressure goes on the padding. The webbing is just strong webbing like you'd get in any collar or harness.

Honestly unless you're walking a lunging dragon I can't see the harness falling to pieces.


----------



## FizzBuzz (Jun 16, 2017)

McKenzie said:


> The clips feel very secure when you clip them in, they're not like a standard collar clip. They're much stronger than the Julius K9 belly client. I wouldn't imagine the little plastic buckle bits would cause problems because the dog doesn't really put pressure on them because of the design - the pressure goes on the padding. The webbing is just strong webbing like you'd get in any collar or harness.
> 
> Honestly unless you're walking a lunging dragon I can't see the harness falling to pieces.


Good to know, I will be ordering the Front range harness and the Doubleback harness as I think the Front range is their most bought one and the Doubleback seems most strong harness.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

StormyThai said:


> So the harness you are referring too may not be too big after all, just a bad fit for that dog


I would still say it's too big because the chest strap is too low and would impede the shoulders. It could be that there's no size of Julius harness that would be right for that dog without alteration.
I've got a similar one for Kite, the old Equine harness - and hers is too big but it was so cheap at a second-hand stall at an agility show (that and a large dog bed for a fiver) I couldn't say no. The chest strap on that is also too low (the harness would have fitted a dog twice Kite's weight) and I had to cut some of the belly strap off to make it short enough to fasten without a sagging loop.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Burrowzig said:


> It could be that there's no size of Julius harness that would be right for that dog


Yes, that is basically what I meant.
The strap across the front impedes the shoulder no matter where it is placed though, because that is the design...the shoulder physically can't open freely, but with most dogs you won't be able to see the shortening of the stride without pressure mats.


----------



## Luna the husky (Sep 23, 2018)

StormyThai said:


> I know these harnesses have their fans but I am not one of them.
> The strap across the front does restrict movement...some dogs may not show it obviously but it does without a shadow of a doubt.
> Y front harnesses are much better for free movement.





dorrit said:


> We have also had a K9 it was nice and I didn't find a quick wash in the machine hurt it at all but I did find that the front strap hindered Murphy, it just seemed to get in the way. Maybe the shape of his body didn't suit that design?
> 
> Anyway we now have a Y harness and I am much happier with that.
> View attachment 340575
> View attachment 340576


That picture of the julius on the dog shows that people do not put them on properly as that is far too loose. The front strap does NOT restrict their movements. I've had one on my husky for almost 2 years and it hasn't hindered her at all. Also u can put them in the machine on a cool wash.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Even fitted properly, they do restrict shoulder movement.
Clearly not enough dramatically hinder most pet dogs, but the very design of them undenyably sits right across the shoulders instead of allowing free movement.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2018)

BlueJay said:


> Even fitted properly, they do restrict shoulder movement.
> Clearly not enough dramatically hinder most pet dogs, but the very design of them undenyably sits right across the shoulders instead of allowing free movement.
> 
> View attachment 369508
> ...


You just happened to have a dog skeleton lying around in your house? :Hilarious


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

McKenzie said:


> :Vomit
> 
> You just happened to have a dog skeleton lying around in your house? :Hilarious


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
I feel people wouldn't be surprised by this bahaha

Pinched photos from elsewhere


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

BlueJay said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> I feel people wouldn't be surprised by this bahaha
> 
> Pinched photos from elsewhere


Awesome...that photo was what I was going to post


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2018)

BlueJay said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> I feel people wouldn't be surprised by this bahaha
> 
> Pinched photos from elsewhere





StormyThai said:


> Awesome...that photo was what I was going to post


My dog skeleton is just having a rest right now, I'll put the harness on it when it wakes up.


----------



## Luna the husky (Sep 23, 2018)

BlueJay said:


> Even fitted properly, they do restrict shoulder movement.
> Clearly not enough dramatically hinder most pet dogs, but the very design of them undenyably sits right across the shoulders instead of allowing free movement.
> 
> View attachment 369508
> ...


The only way it would hinder a dog is if it was far too tight. The upper part u say is being restricted doesn't move far enough forward. What a skeleton looks like with a harness on means nothing, it's the movement of the parts in question.


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

I've never had a Julius K9 but I was planning on getting one for Jess when she grows up, but as she's a collie mix I'm guessing it wouldn't work very well for her would it? I may reconsider..after reading this anyway! I currently use a Dogs Trust harness, it's pretty good!! I use it for both my dogs  








Got this from google, this is what it looks like 

I really like this harness, and it comes from a brand that does different designs, not just the dogs trust one!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Luna the husky said:


> The only way it would hinder a dog is if it was far too tight. The upper part u say is being restricted doesn't move far enough forward. What a skeleton looks like with a harness on means nothing, it's the movement of the parts in question.


Do... Do you think the shoulder joint doesn't move?
Have you ever seen a dog run? 










A strap isn't going to hold the dogs leg in place so it's physically unable to move, but it WILL restrict full range of movement.
There's a reason this type of harness isn't used for things like joring sports and the like


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Here is an article explainging @BlueJay's point further (not sure if there's a non-FB reproduction anywhere, but it's public):
Reflections on chest harnesses by TIERPHYSIOTHERAPIE BRIGITTE JOST


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

No one said that the harness affects the ability to move...dogs walk and run in them fine.
They do restrict the shoulder from opening up fully because of the strap across the shoulder, which can be seen fully when viewing a dogs pace on a pressure mat.

There is nothing wrong with this type of harness with most dogs doing pet thing, but they are not the harness for me for the above reasons...I have seen it with my own eyes 

ETA: -Dons mod hat-
Can we not make this personal please!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Closing this thread for now
I am happy to reopen this now that the inappropriate discussion has been removed.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

@lymorelynn the original post that sparked it that you edited to remove said comment was been quoted in post 53. You might want to remove that too or it could go round again?!


----------

